# Bacon wrapped smoked Chuckers / Chukars - QVIEW



## ragnar

For anyone unfamiliar, Chukars are upland game birds in the pheasant family, and about half the size of a pheasant, or about the size of a Cornish hen.













Chukar photo.jpg



__ ragnar
__ Mar 27, 2016






My father-in-law spent an afternoon at a local pheasant ranch that he's somehow tied in with collecting and cleaning birds during some bird dog trials. Since the point of the day is to run and test the dogs, there are a lot of birds - he was guessing around 100. Most of the guys don't care about the birds, so, rather than just let them go to waste, he and a buddy of his goes and breasts them out (thighs too). He called, asking if I'd like to try to smoke some.

"Uh... that's a STUPID question! Of course! I've never even HEARD of those before!"

We laughed, and I wound up with a gallon bucket of boneless, skinless breasts. He's got twice that left, plus a big bucket of thighs.

At any rate, I thought having a few as an appetizer course for Easter dinner would be a good idea. Here's how this deal went...

Brine 12 breasts for 6 hours in:

1/2 gallon water
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/8 cup white vinegar
1/2 tsp allspice
1/2 tsp black pepper
Rinsed, and refrigerated overnight. Rinsed again.

Wrapped in hickory smoked bacon.













bacon wrapped breasts.jpg



__ ragnar
__ Mar 27, 2016






The smoke went as follows:

0:00 into a pre-heated smoker at 130F. 

0:20 start applying applewood smoke

2:00 raise temp to 150F

2:15 raise temp to 170F

2:30 raise temp to 225F, apply a light coat of BBQ sauce

Pull at IT of 165F (just under 4 hours)

Here's the finished photo:

 













smoked Chukar breasts.jpg



__ ragnar
__ Mar 27, 2016






They stayed nice and moist. Looking forward to tasting these at dinner in an hour or two.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks tasty! Nice smoke!

Points!


----------



## smokinadam

Look very tasty!  Points!


----------



## b-one

Looks great!:drool


----------



## bdskelly

Nice looking Chucks Ragnar! b


----------



## ragnar

Really appreciate the comments and the points, guys!

These were really pretty good. Next batch, I'll just stick with hickory for the wood, but the brine was right on. The breasts stayed nice and moist, without any noticeable saltiness, and the allspice was a happy thing.

Dinner all around was pretty awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl

Great looking birds!

Good idea wrapping in bacon!

Al


----------



## ragnar

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking birds!
> 
> Good idea wrapping in bacon!
> 
> Al


Thanks, Al!

Wrapping them in bacon worked two ways - first, it added a nice flavor to the palate. Second, and probably more importantly, it replaced the skin that was removed by breasting the birds out, which helped keep them moist, along with brining. They would have been jerky otherwise.

Looking forward to more upland birds in the future. According to my father-in-law, next time should be pheasant. I *FREAKING LOVE* pheasant. We'll do something similar then, and hoping he has a huge bounty like he did this time around.


----------



## driedstick

Very nice - and looks very tasty

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## smokeymose

You're spoiled that he brought them already dressed out! Sounds like a nice father in law to have..


----------



## worktogthr

Man, those look great!  I wish I had more access to game meats.  Points for a great cook on your first try!


----------



## oregon smoker

Great Job!

I Love My Feathered Friends.....we have to go to eastern Oregon to Find them
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## escopeton

I love game birds on the grill.  Last time I got some chukars, I BBQ them.  Did the brine routine but with plucked birds.  Basted them a couple of times and they turned out great.  I nice bottle of Rioja went well with them, too.













180615_10150112070027697_1146757_n.jpg?oh=1790a0fa



__ escopeton
__ Mar 31, 2016


----------



## disco

I love this site. Always something new.

These look great, Ragnar!

Points!

Disco


----------



## ragnar

driedstick said:


> Very nice - and looks very tasty
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks, DS! Definitely worthwhile.


SmokeyMose said:


> You're spoiled that he brought them already dressed out! Sounds like a nice father in law to have..


True, but I gave them back smoked! It's a good deal all around. He's a good dude - just this past couple of years, we've gotten to be pretty decent friends. Though I'm in no way wishing for a fast summer, I am looking forward to the venison rolling in. He hunts, and when he's not hunting, he fishes. On the off chance he's not doing either, he's preparing. We'll be some sausage-making fools come fall/winter.


worktogthr said:


> Man, those look great!  I wish I had more access to game meats.  Points for a great cook on your first try!


I am lucky. All the time, it's Venison, Elk, Turkey, Walleye, Trout... and we've finally come to where we have something significant in common (other than his daughter). Great tradition starting with most every Sunday getting together for something really tasty.


Oregon Smoker said:


> Great Job!
> 
> I Love My Feathered Friends.....we have to go to eastern Oregon to Find them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep On Smokin,
> 
> Tom


Thanks a ton! Happy hunting, Tom!


Escopeton said:


> I love game birds on the grill.  Last time I got some chukars, I BBQ them.  Did the brine routine but with plucked birds.  Basted them a couple of times and they turned out great.  I nice bottle of Rioja went well with them, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180615_10150112070027697_1146757_n.jpg?oh=1790a0fa
> 
> 
> 
> __ escopeton
> __ Mar 31, 2016


Sounds great! The birds in that photo look exceptionally good!


Disco said:


> I love this site. Always something new.
> 
> These look great, Ragnar!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco


Yeah, man! This site is FULL of good info. I've been finding advice, success/failure stories, and plenty of recipes. Pretty cool stuff, pretty cool community.

Thanks for the points, Disco! Looking forward to your next adventure!


----------



## crazymoon

RG, They look delicious !!!!


----------



## darwin101

Great looking breast, you did great job with those.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Those barred feathers on the birds side would be a great present if you have a fly tying friend!


----------



## carpfisher

chukar 1.jpg



__ carpfisher
__ Jan 1, 2017


















chukar 2.jpg



__ carpfisher
__ Jan 1, 2017






My chukars from the New Year's Eve hunt.  Apple Juice brines, Dry rub, smoking away!


----------



## myownidaho

Damn. The only thing I like better than Chukar is grouse. Points!


----------

